# Vest/Jacket



## peanutnpepper (Nov 8, 2005)

Look what I made!!! This was my first one. I have made one since that fits a little better on Peanut- Its Corduroy and fleece lined!


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Wow! That's very nice! Great job!


----------



## Fibi's Mommy (Nov 28, 2005)

Great job! How much did it cost to make it? How long did it take you?


----------



## peanutnpepper (Nov 8, 2005)

Well I bought a yard of fabric of fleece and a yard of corduroy- total that cost about 10 dollars and I will get about 4 outfits out of it...I have already made two and they take around 30 min to complete! It is so FUN!


----------



## Mexibeach (Oct 20, 2005)

That's awesome!!


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

Great job..I saw the ones in the pic section and I was gonna say how good that fits!


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

You did a great job! I have to get my sewing machine out and go to work on some things. Besides I have a new nephew due in a few weeks so I should be knitting a sewing a lot!


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

:shock: 
That is awesome!! So nice!!


some of you should think about selling some of your stuff for those of us who are crafty impaired... :wink:


----------



## kitty (Dec 29, 2005)

very nice!! cant wait til i get a Chi an try my hand @some stuff like that!!


----------



## LocasMom (Sep 11, 2005)

Great Job! he looks so proud wearing it!


----------



## peanutnpepper (Nov 8, 2005)

I have just made jammies, I will post some pics tomorrow!


----------



## Chica (Nov 21, 2005)

thats great!!! well done


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

So cute! LOVE IT!


----------



## rach (Jan 12, 2006)

i'm amazed at how crafty u all are. peanuts coat is so sweet. he looks proung wearing it. x


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Hey that looks really good and quite comfy too! Good job!! :wink:


----------

